# Help with Kettler Ergoracer update programs



## Clitherow_King (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Kettler Ergoracer stationary bike and I would like to connect it to a PC to use the updated programs from Kettler available from http://www.kettlerusa.com/page90.html 

I did contact Kettler UK about the supported Ergo Conzept software but this takes over control of the bike computer and you need to ride using the PC and I just wanted to update the factory shipped programs and it appears this method isn't supported any more but they still have the spreadsheets on their site.

I found a way to remove the sheet protection from the spreadsheet so in theory I would be able to update the program wattage ratings in the spreadsheet and create my own bespoke programs but connecting it to the serial connector on the bike has failed.

I have tried using a USB to serial cable and the driver for this appears to work fine, I can set the serial port to emulate via USB but the Kettler software can't see the bike.

I would be interested to see if anybody else has tried even if this is a straight serial to serial since I might consider trying this but I would need to move my main computer to the bike since my laptop only has USB but it seems like hard work.

Cheers,


----------



## Clitherow_King (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I finally managed to get my laptop to see the bike with a new USB to serial cable. Not sure what was wrong with the original cable but before I gave up I thought I would try a new cable from Maplin and if that didn't work then nothing was going to. The original was an E-bay purchase and I know same cables are wired differently and the driver is very important since it has to emulate a serial port.

So I can now use the spreadsheets to update the buult in programs and I believe I can modify these by removing the sheet protection in Excel.

Many thanks,


----------



## pswaze (Jun 19, 2007)

I know you posted this ages ago but I'll give it a shot...I too have a Kettler Ergo Racer and I'm interested in changing the programs. I went to the link you posted and I've thoroughly searched their site (english and german) but I can't find the files you speak of. Any chance you could share them with me if you still have them?


----------



## Clitherow_King (Feb 6, 2008)

*Kettler update spreadsheets*

Yes, I should still have them, I will dig them out, I haven't used the bike for ages but I always intended to try out some different profiles when I got around to it.

I will send you a private message reminding you to send me your email address so I can send the files to you.

Sean


----------



## forza (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey there I also have a Kettler ergoracer.
A few days ago the interface of it began to act weird and is not functioning 100%
Some buttons don't respond while cycling (set, program) and the interface doesn't go in standby mode.

Is there a way to fullly reset the interface, or can the sheets mentioned above change any settings in the interface ?


----------



## Clitherow_King (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, I have no idea, doesn't sound like an update of the programs would work sounds more like a hardware issue but of course if you are out of guarantee then it may be worth a try.

You will need a PC close to the bike with a serial cable and I had problems just getting this process to work since the design would be a USB cable these days.

If you want me to send the programs then send me your email address, I will be sending them out to two other members later in the week.

Sean


----------



## prescapat (Dec 11, 2009)

I accept with information:I found a way to remove the sheet protection from the spreadsheet so in theory I would be able to update the program wattage ratings in the spreadsheet and create my own bespoke programs but connecting it to the serial connector on the bike has failed.

I have tried using a USB to serial cable and the driver for this appears to work fine, I can set the serial port to emulate via USB but the Kettler software can't see the bike.


----------



## sheppie_hill (Jan 6, 2010)

Would you mind emailing me all the software and details you have for the Ergo Racer? I am having a devils own job trying to get any details or even instructions for it... let alone setting it up so I can add custom profiles etc,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chreet (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kettler software*

*Who can provide me information or software for a serial interface Kettler?*


----------



## chreet (Feb 13, 2010)

sheppie_hill said:


> Would you mind emailing me all the software and details you have for the Ergo Racer? I am having a devils own job trying to get any details or even instructions for it... let alone setting it up so I can add custom profiles etc,
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can you help me, see my request
tia Chreet


----------



## crosan (Mar 20, 2021)

Clitherow_King said:


> *Kettler update spreadsheets*
> 
> Yes, I should still have them, I will dig them out, I haven't used the bike for ages but I always intended to try out some different profiles when I got around to it.
> 
> ...





Clitherow_King said:


> *Kettler update spreadsheets*
> 
> Yes, I should still have them, I will dig them out, I haven't used the bike for ages but I always intended to try out some different profiles when I got around to it.
> 
> ...



If you still have these files, could you also please send these to me as well, I"ve had a terriblie time trying to get connected to my kettler ergoracer, the company support has not been much of any help either. Thank-you for any help you can provide!


----------

